# August 22nd. 2006 Cut out.



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

My first cut-out, and my start in keeping bees. Who wants to start with a package, nuc, or even an established colony!! (I did, but my mentor/coach in the photo's thought this would be better, and more educational). I successfully over wintered them in two deeps, and made a split on the 13th of March. 

http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l98/NCBeginner/


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Those are great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------

